
Mobile Social Network Users Few, Far Between - transburgh
http://www.webpronews.com/topnews/2007/08/15/mobile-social-network-users-few-far-between
======
adamdoupe
I've been know to access <http://m.facebook.com> on my phone using Opera Mini.
This is typically during class or while in a car, but according to this
article I am in the minority.

I think that the iPhone will help this adoption, as users need to get used to
accessing the web from their phone before they adopt mobile social networking.

------
zby
America is nowhere near the leading position in mobile communication - how can
it be leading in mobile social networking? I have the impression that this
american journalist is so used to thinking that America leads the world in
just anything that he does not checks this assumption any more.

